# They Are Running Thick Tonight



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Gigged from 5:30 to 8 and towed a boat that broke down in the middle of the bay from 8 to 9:30 to a marina. Tide was incoming just about slack, with near no wind. They were everywhere...made 2 shoreline passes amd limited out. Passed a few 15-16" searching for some bigger fish and it paid off. Only seen 1 short fish the whole time. Will post some pics in the morning.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job, Pics man Pics.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Pics as promised. The snapper I caught at the jeddi just before dark....released of course.


----------



## b2lduece (Nov 14, 2012)

*I almost went!!!*

Glad to see that you did well! I had every intention of going but decided against it because I checked the tides. Didn't think it would be worth it since tide was slack!!! Man, I hate that, wish I had gone now. I will certainly be out there tonight. If you're there, you can't miss me with my stadium lighting on the pontoon! Have a great thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice.flatties !!!


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bet it was a chore to spot that white and gray one!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

How do you cook em? Scaled and whole?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah that whitish one was blended well between a couple rocks the same color. I normally fillet mine and occasional stuffed whole one with crab meat. Thanks for the replies...maybe see ya'll out one night.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Is the snapper at the jetty a common thing?


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Nice job on the flatties*

Looks like you had good luck--congrats. Parkers had another good year:thumbup:
Freezer's full! You guys clean 'em up and best of luck.


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Hello to the old salts around the pass.*

:thumbsup: Just wanted to wave hello to the Wallers, Rosiers, Heltons, Kees, and all the guys that have been stirrin' up sand for many many years. We had a good year this year, probably one of the better in recent years. Hope y'all get plenty to pack the freezers. We'll see y'all around the channel markers. Checking out 'til next year--Jimmy


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

LopeAlong said:


> Is the snapper at the jetty a common thing?


Uncommom for me atleast. First one I ever caught there. I have caught grouper there after storms.... most everything else are inshore species.


----------

